# Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet



## DMHas (11. März 2012)

*Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Internet Tarif fürs Tablet. Ich bin auf  der Suche nach einem Prepaidtarif, da ich es am meisten zu Hause  benutze und dort WLAN vorhanden ist. Was ich nicht möchte, ist ein Tarif  für 2€ am Tag oder so. Leider habe ich nichts der Art gefunden. Nur  diese Tarife für 2€ und mehr für 24h oder Flatratedatentarfe.

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch so einen Tarif oder kennt so einen Tarif ?

Grüße DMHas


----------



## OctoCore (11. März 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*

Du kannst oft zwei Sachen auf einer Prepaid-Daten-SIM machen - Tagesflatrate und Monatsflatrate - kannst du buchen, wie du lustig bist.
Wenn du nichts gefunden hast, dann hast du nicht gesucht. Wirklich, wenn du danach googlest, wirst du doch überschüttet.

Du musst dir erstmal einen Provider suchen, der in deiner bevorzugten Gegend überhaupt einen halbwegs schnellen Zugang bietet. Das ist noch lange nicht überall gleich - obwohl jeder von LTE redet, ist noch nicht einmal alles mit 3G/UMTS/HSPA gleichmäßig abgedeckt.

Ich habe O2 mit einem Lidl mobile Internet Paket inklusive USB-Funk-Stick. DAs ist praktisch Fonic - nur billiger.
Die SIM steckt jetzt im Tablet. Bei Lidl gibt es eben die Tagesflat für 1,99 oder die Monatsflat für 14,99€. Telefonieren kann man mit der SIM auch - das ist nicht überall gegeben. Kostet 9 c/min.
Andere Anbieter bieten zwar Monatsflats für knapp 10€, da ist das Datenpaket deutlich kleiner - oft 1 GB per Monat oder noch weniger.


----------



## fotoman (11. März 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*



DMHas schrieb:


> Was ich nicht möchte, ist ein Tarif  für 2€ am Tag oder so.


Was suchst Du denn dann für einen Tarif? 1GB (oder welche Menge auch immer) für 10 Euro so lange, bis das Volumen verbaucht ist (selbst, wenn das drei Jahre dauert) gibt es leider nicht. Das wäre ja viel zu Kundenorientiert, was deutsche Mobilfunkunternehmen schon per Definition nicht sind. Außer Zeit- + Mikrovolumengebundenen Datentarifen (3GB pro Monat sind m.M. nach lächerlich, wenn mehr wie eMails abgefragt werden sollen) habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Vieleicht gibt es ja für Deinen Handytarif eine Zusatzoption, die Deinen wünschen nahe kommt.

Die von OctoCore geannte Anbieterevaluierung (reale Netzabdeckung am geplanten Einsatzort sowie die reale erreichbarkeit des Internets zu den vorwiegend gewünschten Zeiten durch diesen Provider) sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## rabe08 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*

Schau Dir mal Netzclub an.


----------



## Joel-92 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*

Schau mal bei blau.de, habe ich auch. Internetoptionen von blau.de. Jederzeit zu- und abbuchbar!


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

*AW: Prepaid Internet Tarif für Tablet*

Der Blau-Tablet-Tarif ist putzig. Okay - Lidl bietet für 9 cent mehr 5000 MB - und in Monaten mit 31 Tagen 31 Tage. 
Und statt der 56 kbit, wenn die 5GB weg sind, 64 kbit. Kaum ein Unterschied? Von wegen - wenn du da angelangt bist, kämpfst du um jedes Bit pro Sekunde.


----------

